# Some waders



## carlos58 (Dec 8, 2011)

hello everyone
Dunlin







Sanderling











Purple Sandpiper


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2011)

The first photo is simply lovely, with the small wave and the light raking across the scene! Simply perfect for a wading shorebird photograph!!!


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 9, 2011)

thank you very much Derrel


----------



## chanik (Dec 11, 2011)

very nice photos! Especially 3rd and 1st. 
Love DOF on 3rd. In 1st I miss 1cm on the right side, but the light is prefect.


----------



## mishele (Dec 11, 2011)

Derrel said:


> The first photo is simply lovely, with the small wave and the light raking across the scene! Simply perfect for a wading shorebird photograph!!!



Have to say I agree w/ this.
The first one is the best of the bunch for me. Very nice shot.


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments and like


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 16, 2011)

3 excellent photographs. Out of the 3, #1 is my favorite. Just a much harder shot to get.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 19, 2011)

The first image "Dunlin" is not showing here, don't know why. But what to say about the rest images!!!!Standing ovations

Regards


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks everyone for last comment
for one I don't known . Usual problems of imageshack
here the shot
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/4842/piovanellopancianera09p.jpg


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 20, 2011)

carlos58 said:


> thanks everyone for last comment
> for one I don't known . Usual problems of imageshack
> here the shot
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/4842/piovanellopancianera09p.jpg



I clicked on the image link but got a 404 message instead.


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a direct link to the photo on my website
Piovanello pancianera-Dunlin (Calidris alpina) photo - carlogalliani photos at pbase.com


----------

